# quartz clock on dash?



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

im not sure about any other older models from nissan/infiniti, but the dashboard clock in my stanza restarts after i turn off the car.also, flickers during shifting and high rpms.i dunno what this means, i installed a new battery but im not sure how it was working before then.now it's a useless deco on my dash!!!has anyone fixed this problem before....without taking out the clock?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Many Japanese cars were plagued by this problem. Double chack all the fuses but usually the only solution is to replace the clock.

Troy


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

hey i just my stereo installed and something very interesting happened, all the electric stuff started working for some reason!! including the clock!! my car also "dings" now when i leave the keys/lights on.

ha very strange but i aint complaining :cheers:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

krusty said:


> hey i just my stereo installed and something very interesting happened, all the electric stuff started working for some reason!! including the clock!! my car also "dings" now when i leave the keys/lights on.
> 
> ha very strange but i aint complaining :cheers:


It must have been a ground problem then is my guess.
Glad to hear it all works for you.

Troy


----------

